# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  موسوعة احكام محكمة النقض المصرية

## سالي جمعة

يشرفني ان اضع بين ايديكم موسوعة أحكام محكمة النقض المصرية في شكل برنامج مساحته 43 ميجا، وبعد الفك تصبح مساحة البرنامج حوالي 75 ميجا .

يتوافر البرنامج على خاصية البحث.


تحميل البرنامج 

ملاحظة: للتحميل من هذا الموقع "ميجا ابلود" قوموا بتحميل اولا شريط الادوات قبل تحميل الموسوعه، لأن هذا الشريط يسهل عملية التحميل

وضعت بواسطة الاستاذ خشايمية

----------


## zien_ghazaly

حياة العظماء مصدرإشعاع للفكر، ومنهل عذب للخير، وينبوع فياض بالحكمة، ورصيد ضخم في الكمال والمعرفة،وطاقة جبارة في العلم والأدب تستوحي الأمة منها الإيمان الصادق، والعقيدة الحقة،والذود عن المبدأ، والخلق الكريم، والمُثـل والكرامة، فهي مدرسة كبرى للإنسانية،ومعالم وضاءة لتحقيق الحق والعدالة.*ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رءوف بالعباد"
تحية اجلال وتقدير الي كل الشرفاء في مصروفي كل مكان والذين يدافعوا عن الحق والكرامة والحرية (*freedom.*) الي كل انسان شريف من قضاه ومن موظفين ومن محامين رجال صحافة وشرطة ووزراء ومحافظين وطلاب وأطباءومن عمال نظافة ............................الخ
تحية اجلال وتقدير الي هذا الموقع والقائمين عليه .
تحية اجلال وتقدير الي الدكتورة شيماء عطا الله *

----------


## sayed11

الف شكر على المجهود
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## asdapop

الف الف الف شكر ياستاذ وياريت المزيد

----------


## ahmed6477

ربنا يبارك فيكم ويحفظكم ويزيدكم  ونشكركم نيابه عن اخوانى المحامين والمحاميات -

----------


## السيد عادل

شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم

----------


## ibrahim zaghloul

ياريت المتابعه انااااااااااااااااااااا منتظر د معاليكم
مدين بالشكر

----------


## جمال ابوالحسن

*اشكركم على المعاونة  فى الثقافة القانونبة*

----------


## ahmed abedo

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم بنا

----------

